# GCCF - what does this mean to me?



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Please excuse my ignorance... what does having a cat that is GCCF registered mean to me? I've seen many kittens for sale with this against their name.

I understand that it is the equivalent of the AKC. Does this mean that he/she can be shown/bred/etc?

This is purely for my information. I have no plans (at all, whatsoever) to breed. My kitten (we don't have one yet!) will be our pet and a member of our family only.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Yes it means That cat/kitten that is GCCF Reg can be sold as a potential breeding/stud cat and possibly a show cat/kitten as well. It is the Equivalent to the Kennel club but Stricter  
And it shows you are a genuine Breeder if you are Registered  *


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Basically it means two things 

1. that the cat is likely to actually be what it is advertised as (many unregistered pedigrees bear little resemblance to what they are actually supposed to be!) and 2. that the breeder has undertaken to abide by the rules of the GCCF (and therefore you have some means of complaint if they sell you a sick kitten, for example). 

In addition:

If the cat is on the active register you can breed from it and

Assuming the cat is not on the reference register, you can show it as a pedigree (that does not mean you will actually get anywhere, it just means you are allowed to show it)

Liz


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks! Can _any_ cat be GCCF registered? Or, are there requirements?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Any pedigree cat as far as I'm aware and I think proof of 6 generations?

I'm not sure


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you are looking for a pedigree kitten, you should look for one that has been registered with either GCCF, FIFE or TICA that way you know for sure that the kitten is a pedigree as are his/her parents, grandparents etc, the kittens family tree is traceable and recorded.


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay, thanks. Sorry for the million questions.

So, is it safe to assume that if a cat is GCCF registered, that it is a pure breed/pedigree and has come from a good line of cats?

If I were to buy a kitten that is GCCF registered, would he come with pedigree paperwork and proof of GCCF? Or is GCCF a digital record? Thanks


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

GCCF don't recognise certain breeds such as scottish fold or munchkin due to health problems associated with these breeds.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It is certainly possible to register a mixed pedigree or a half-pedigree and it may even be possible to register a non-pedigree, but this would only be done for a very specific reason. So yes, GCCF registered will mean the cat is pedigree in the vast majority of cases.

A GCCF registered kitten MUST come with a printed pedigree, which must contain at least three generations and must contain all the breed numbers and registration numbers (oops I think I have broken that one a couple of times!) and MUST come with a transfer slip (this is pink or blue), with the exception that the transfer slip may be withheld until proof of neutering is received IF you have agreed to this in writing, or sometimes the registration may be genuinely late back from the GCCF which means a transfer slip cannot be provided, but in that case the breeder must promise to forward the transfer slip as soon as she has it.

In the great majority of cases you will also be offered four weeks free insurance. You should also have a receipt and you may have a contract which you will have to sign.

Liz


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Carrying on from Liz, do make sure you get a receipt for insurance purposes should you insure your cat. 

GCCF isn't a guarantee of "good lines" but it's much closer to a guarantee than no registry body at all. Other ones are FIFE & TICA but GCCF is the most popular in the UK.


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> It is certainly possible to register a mixed pedigree or a half-pedigree and it may even be possible to register a non-pedigree, but this would only be done for a very specific reason. So yes, GCCF registered will mean the cat is pedigree in the vast majority of cases.
> 
> A GCCF registered kitten MUST come with a printed pedigree, which must contain at least three generations and must contain all the breed numbers and registration numbers (oops I think I have broken that one a couple of times!) and MUST come with a transfer slip (this is pink or blue), with the exception that the transfer slip may be withheld until proof of neutering is received IF you have agreed to this in writing, or sometimes the registration may be genuinely late back from the GCCF which means a transfer slip cannot be provided, but in that case the breeder must promise to forward the transfer slip as soon as she has it.
> 
> ...


What if you do as agreed on the contract but the breeder doesn't ever transfer ownership:/?
I've had miyu for over a year and i'm still waiting for her breeder to get back to us, she cut off contact with us a week after we got miyu home, didn't show any interest in miyu being neutered, i was a little late neutering her because i wanted to be certain it was a vet i could trust since i've had traumatic experiences with vets and their disgusting mistakes in the past. but nothing.. no contact at all from her breeder, the vets i chose sent off proof of miyu being spayed to her breeder but still nothing, even when we emailed her, i gave up with contact with that breeder.. but reading this i realize it's important to have the transfer of ownership? i didn't realize there was such a thing i thought it was like some sort of reciept. I wonder what's going on:/
Even though she claimed i was taking a piece of her heart with me when i bought miyu, even though she said she'd want to know how she's doiong, and will be checking up on us, even though we signed a contract.. :/
I'm sort of worried about this now, she can't suddenly try to take miyu from me right?
it said on the contract that if the breeder doesn't feel and has evidence that the cat is not being taken care of or is being neglected etc.. that the breeder can take it back without refund.
I was fine with that because miyu is our princess, ofcourse i'm looking after her perfectly!
but in regards to her not transfering ownership..:/???


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Did you buy her from a good reputable breeder. I cant think of any good breeder who just doesnt care...

Did you see the pedigrees of her parents, and do you have a statement of her pedigree?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

mlynnc said:


> Please excuse my ignorance... what does having a cat that is GCCF registered mean to me? I've seen many kittens for sale with this against their name.
> 
> I understand that it is the equivalent of the AKC. Does this mean that he/she can be shown/bred/etc?
> 
> This is purely for my information. I have no plans (at all, whatsoever) to breed. My kitten (we don't have one yet!) will be our pet and a member of our family only.


At least you are starting out properly and doing your research! What breed have you in mind? My best advice is to contact the breed club of whichever breed you choose for a general chat; contact two or three breeders and ask your questions so you get a feel as to which one you feel you could have a bit of a rapport with and you feel you could go back, even after getting the kitten, for advice etc. Unfortunately, have to say, just because a breeder is GCCF registered, doesn't mean they are all good (probably 98% are genuine but there is the odd bad apple!). That's why it is important to speak/contact more than one breeder.

From your GCCF registered breeder you should expect paperworkwise:

4 generation pedigree
pink slip (proof of registration of kit) - however as already mentioned this may be withheld until proof of neutering
4 weeks free insurance cert
Diet sheet

Additionally you may get:

Most breeders will supply a kitten pack - which will vary i.e. blanket, food/litter samples, blanket, toy/(s).

Microchipping paperwork - if breeder has had this done.

I include a sheet about the kitten, his/her personality and favourite toys/games etc


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Does this mean that he/she can be shown?


Can't resist putting in a plug for anyone who fancies showing their cat - any cat. GCCF have a section for Household Pets in shows and it's judged as seriously as any pedigree class. They can now gain awards and progress through various levels to gain titles. The only restriction is that any cat over 9 months old must be neutered, other than that any cat with unknown parentage can be entered.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

havoc said:


> Can't resist putting in a plug for anyone who fancies showing their cat - any cat. GCCF have a section for Household Pets in shows and it's judged as seriously as any pedigree class. They can now gain awards and progress through various levels to gain titles. The only restriction is that any cat over 9 months old must be neutered, other than that any cat with unknown parentage can be entered.


Actually they now have to be neutered at 6 months and even cats with known parentage can be entered as there are now 2 sections - the non-pedigree pet and the pedigree pet sections, both come within the Household Pet section and compete in different Open Classes (specific to coat length and colour) but usually in the same side classes and, more often than not, also go head to head for Best in Show HP. So a cat with one, or even two, known and registered parents can be shown in the pedigree pet section as this is designed mainly for part pedigree or pedigree-looking cats or full pedigree cats of pet quality only. 

Carol


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Pedigree pets is a section I know well I should have been clearer, you're right but I was so wanting to make the point that non-ped cats are welcome in GCCF shows. Didn't realise it was a six month cut off for neutering though - I had thought all kittens could be shown entire. Now I've clicked as to why the kitten classes don't have older kittens


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

It always used to be 9 months, they brought the 6 month limit in when they introduced the titles


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Did you buy her from a good reputable breeder. I cant think of any good breeder who just doesnt care...
> 
> Did you see the pedigrees of her parents, and do you have a statement of her pedigree?


Yes i did. i have all of her paperwork. i met her parents, they're 1st prize winning show cats, her father is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

neko said:


> Yes i did. i have all of her paperwork. i met her parents, they're 1st prize winning show cats, her father is absolutely gorgeous.


There seems to be an influx of breeders who have these winning show cats but don't seem to care about the cats welfare once sold, if she cut off contact. Either that or you bought from the same breeder I visited.


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread.
Reggie Boy is half Siamese and ever so 'andsome. He is light tabby and his Mother was/is a seal point. 
To be able to show him, would I need to have some sort of paperwork?
Thank you, in advance.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

neko said:


> What if you do as agreed on the contract but the breeder doesn't ever transfer ownership:/?
> I've had miyu for over a year and i'm still waiting for her breeder to get back to us, she cut off contact with us a week after we got miyu home, didn't show any interest in miyu being neutered, i was a little late neutering her because i wanted to be certain it was a vet i could trust since i've had traumatic experiences with vets and their disgusting mistakes in the past. but nothing.. no contact at all from her breeder, the vets i chose sent off proof of miyu being spayed to her breeder but still nothing, even when we emailed her, i gave up with contact with that breeder.. but reading this i realize it's important to have the transfer of ownership? i didn't realize there was such a thing i thought it was like some sort of reciept. I wonder what's going on:/
> Even though she claimed i was taking a piece of her heart with me when i bought miyu, even though she said she'd want to know how she's doiong, and will be checking up on us, even though we signed a contract.. :/
> I'm sort of worried about this now, she can't suddenly try to take miyu from me right?
> ...


I think it's actually the microchip ownership they go by when determining who owns the cat, rather than the GCCF slip so no, she can't come back and take your baby kitty from you


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Easiest to do a copy & paste of the rules 



> The Non-Pedigree Pet group is comprised of unregistered cats from unregistered or unknown parents as now. They would be of traditional moggie appearance either Long, Semi-Long or Shorthaired.
> 
> The Pedigree Pet group is comprised of cats of pedigree appearance with known or unknown pedigree, full or half pedigree background. These are cats that are as well loved and cared for as any other Household Pet and can now be shown and compete for titles under the new rules agreed in Council The requirements for showing BOTH groups of Household Pets is that all are judged by the same criteria for the quality of their Presentation, Condition, Temperament and Personality. In the Pedigree Pet section no prefixes or titles shall be used; cats will be entered either by their pet name or, if registered, the rest of the registered name, without the prefix, may be used. No reference will be made to breed numbers or descriptions and all Household Pets aged 6 months and over must be neutered. The classes provided in both groups are defined by coat length, colour and pattern.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Faerie Queene said:


> This is a very interesting thread.
> Reggie Boy is half Siamese and ever so 'andsome. He is light tabby and his Mother was/is a seal point.
> To be able to show him, would I need to have some sort of paperwork?
> Thank you, in advance.


No. There is a section called 'Pedigree Pets' you can show him there. He will be judged on condition, temperament and personality.  No paperwork needed. Just enter him as Reggie. You can win titles just the same. They are called Master Cat Certificates.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

neko said:


> Yes i did. i have all of her paperwork. i met her parents, they're 1st prize winning show cats, her father is absolutely gorgeous.


If you have all her paperwork you change the ownership yourself its not the breeder that does it then, as long as the breeder signed it. Is your slip pink or blue? If you ÷≥≥≥≥"?????|(oops Coda's contribution) can't see what to do try ringing the GCCF and explaining what has happened, you can complain about your breeder not helping at the same time. They are quite friendly. 01278 427575


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Faerie Queene said:


> This is a very interesting thread.
> Reggie Boy is half Siamese and ever so 'andsome. He is light tabby and his Mother was/is a seal point.
> To be able to show him, would I need to have some sort of paperwork?
> Thank you, in advance.





Biawhiska said:


> No. There is a section called 'Pedigree Pets' you can show him there. He will be judged on condition, temperament and personality.  No paperwork needed. Just enter him as Reggie. You can win titles just the same. They are called Master Cat Certificates.


Thank you! 

Not wishing to be a numpty - but do I need my cat vaccinated for showing?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Faerie Queene said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Not wishing to be a numpty - but do I need my cat vaccinated for showing?


Yes needs to be fully up to date on all vaccs, inc leukamia. You need to be able to prove this too with a vaccination certificate. Cat needs to be in top health


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he doesnt need the leukamia injection to be shown but needs the other one.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

mlynnc said:


> Thanks! Can _any_ cat be GCCF registered? Or, are there requirements?


The simple answer is, no, only cats which are the progeny of parents (both of the same breed) can be registered with the GCCF. In other words, the parents are registered so the kittens can be registered.

If you are going to buy a pedigree breed then you are probably going to pay a lot of money for said cat. Buying a cat that is GCCF registered and comes with the relevant paperwork (e.g. pink transfer slip) is proof that what you have bought is a genuine example of said breed. Buying a cat that is not GCCF registered means you risk buying a moggie with a very expensive price tag.

As others have said, the GCCF brings you a certain amount of security because they have rules which breeders are supposed to follow: rules which protect the cats, the breeder and the potential purchaser of a kitten. If a breeder breaks those rules and you report them, that breeder could face disciplinary action.

I would always recommend buying a pedigree breed from a registered breeder for the above reason.

No, it does not autmatically mean you can breed said cat. Most pedigree cats sold as pets are placed on the inactive register. This means you are breaking the GCCF rules if you try to breed from that cat and you most certainly would not be allowed to register the progeny, which means you will become a back yard breeder.

Yes, you can show the cat but unless you have been told the cat is show quality and paid the show quality price, you would be wasting your time and money showing the cat. There is a reason why the breeder says it is pet quality and that is because it does not adequately meet the standard for that breed, at least, not sufficiently enough to win any competition. Other cats on the show bench will be much better examples of the breed. Showing can be expensive!

Edited to add except for the pet classes, of course, but for me it's not quite the same as showing a show quality cat and winning.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

neko said:


> Yes i did. i have all of her paperwork. i met her parents, they're 1st prize winning show cats, her father is absolutely gorgeous.


You should contact the GCCF and get some advice off them.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> There seems to be an influx of breeders who have these winning show cats but don't seem to care about the cats welfare once sold, if she cut off contact. Either that or you bought from the same breeder I visited.


It's like someone else has said, having a GCCF registered kitten is guarantee that it's a pedigree breed but no guarantee the breeder is a nice person.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> he doesnt need the leukamia injection to be shown but needs the other one.


Ah right I misunderstood. Sorry OP


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by Faerie Queene



> Thank you!
> 
> Not wishing to be a numpty - but do I need my cat vaccinated for showing?


 jo-pop



> Yes needs to be fully up to date on all vaccs, inc leukamia. You need to be able to prove this too with a vaccination certificate. Cat needs to be in top health


Biawhiska



> he doesnt need the leukamia injection to be shown but needs the other one.


Thank you for your replies. 

I don't vaccinate my cats, so Reggie will have to be 'Best In Show' all on his lonesome.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Save yourself a lot of money too by not entering!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So do I need to register my kitties to be able to show them in the pet categories? Just been on the GCCF website but it must be late 

Apparently Willows parents are full breed, and they would have registered her if I paid an extra fee, but TBH I very much doubt they have the pedigree history for mum and dad  (another thread - dont ask!!)

And my new babies are half breeds (NFC mum and Ragdoll dad) - I know the breedeer has 6 generations pedigree proof of mum, dont know much about dad though.

I am just curious, the reason I wasnt worried about Willows papers is because I wasn't even thinking of showing her, I just fell in love with her - but obviously she is the most gorgeous cat alive (IMHO  ) so would win everything


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

If she's not registered you can show her in the domestic pet classes, not pedigree. Only registered pedigrees can be shown in the Pedigree pet classes. The other classes are for pedigree show quality cats .


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

As Willows parents weren't on the active youcannot register Wilow. It's one if the ways the gccf try to stop people breeding pets. So I don't know how they claim they could have registered her...

Obviously same for your two new crosses.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wondered that myself!
Thanks GM - wasnt sure if they had to be registered as pets


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> As Willows parents weren't on the active youcannot register Wilow. It's one if the ways the gccf try to stop people breeding pets. So I don't know how they claim they could have registered her...
> 
> Obviously same for your two new crosses.


They would have registered her as a pet, many people aren't aware of the ins and outs of gccf so a registration, even if only as a pet, makes the animal sound like its of higher value. People who then don't find out about these things would never know the difference, thinking they have paid for a registered pedigree kitty.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> If she's not registered you can show her in the domestic pet classes, not pedigree. Only registered pedigrees can be shown in the Pedigree pet classes. The other classes are for pedigree show quality cats .


That is incorrect. Pedigree pet classes are for ANY pedigree or pedigree lookalike or even part pedigree, anything that is obviously not just a moggy.

Liz


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lizward said:


> That is incorrect. Pedigree pet classes are for ANY pedigree or pedigree lookalike or even part pedigree, anything that is obviously not just a moggy.
> 
> Liz


I stand corrected. Things must have changed. When I last showed my pet Birmans at the Birman Cat Club show, they had to be registered but that was a little while ago.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

missye87 said:


> They would have registered her as a pet, many people aren't aware of the ins and outs of gccf so a registration, even if only as a pet, makes the animal sound like its of higher value. People who then don't find out about these things would never know the difference, thinking they have paid for a registered pedigree kitty.


Are you sure? I know pet quality cats can be registered as pets on the inactive register provided the sire and dam are registered on the active register. However, to breed from a cat on the inactive register, in other words, sire, dam or both have been sold as pets themselves, is backyard breeding. Supposedly one of the safe guards against this is the inability to register the progeny from such a mating. If this rule does not apply, which is what you are saying by disagreeing with GM, why even have an active and inactive register? If anyone can get a pedigree and breed from it then register the kittens it renders the two registers meaningless.

I think I'll contact my friend on the committee for the Birman Cat Club and check this out because it doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If mum and dad AREN'T on the active register then the kittens cannot be registered with the GCCF

from the GCCF website 
'The GCCF* will not* register kittens born from a parent on the Non-Active register and cats may only be transferred from the Non-Active to the Active register by the breeder or the person who first registered the cat, who is under no obligation to do so.'


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

spid said:


> If mum and dad AREN'T on the active register then the kittens cannot be registered with the GCCF
> 
> from the GCCF website
> 'The GCCF* will not* register kittens born from a parent on the Non-Active register and cats may only be transferred from the Non-Active to the Active register by the breeder or the person who first registered the cat, who is under no obligation to do so.'


Yup, I thought as much.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

spid said:


> If mum and dad AREN'T on the active register then the kittens cannot be registered with the GCCF
> 
> from the GCCF website
> 'The GCCF* will not* register kittens born from a parent on the Non-Active register and cats may only be transferred from the Non-Active to the Active register by the breeder or the person who first registered the cat, who is under no obligation to do so.'


Wouldn't they register the kittens the same as one would register a moggy? I've been told it's possible to register a moggy as a pet, and hence why I thought that would be how they could offer a registration of the kitten.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Wouldn't they register the kittens the same as one would register a moggy? I've been told it's possible to register a moggy as a pet, and hence why I thought that would be how they could offer a registration of the kitten.


I've never heard of moggies being registered with the GCCF. I don't know why they would do that, but if they are I'm sure someone will jump in and say so.

Edited to say that the only reason I can think of to explain why someone would register a moggie is if that moggie has some distinctive features which someone notices and decides they will try to reproduce those features through controlled breeding, hence setting up a breeding programme. Eventually, when they have produced a cat which shows those distinctive features over several generations, they would give the cat a breed name and provided they match all the criteria laid out by the GCCF, it could then be recognised as a new pedigree breed. I don't see any other reason why people would register moggies on any kind of register.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, I think they can but they are registered as unknown parentage, and the same would go for kittens bred from non active parents - so wouldn't prove a thing or really be worth the paper they are written on.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

spid said:


> Yes, I think they can but they are registered as unknown parentage, and the same would go for kittens bred from non active parents - so wouldn't prove a thing or really be worth the paper they are written on.


That's what I was referring to. It's a way for a BYB to dupe an unknowing owner who knows diddly squat about GCCF in to thinking their cat is a proper pedigree!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

missye87 said:


> That's what I was referring to. It's a way for a BYB to dupe an unknowing owner who knows diddly squat about GCCF in to thinking their cat is a proper pedigree!


I suppose  but it would say parentage unknown on it - not a breed name or number. But yes, it would be possible to dupe someone that way - that's why we always say ask to see the mums registration cert (cos it will say on there no progeny to be registered, if she is inactive) before parting with any money.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

spid said:


> I suppose  but it would say parentage unknown on it - not a breed name or number. But yes, it would be possible to dupe someone that way - that's why we always say ask to see the mums registration cert (cos it will say on there no progeny to be registered, if she is inactive) before parting with any money.


That is what somebody should do, but reality is that many people looking for "pedigrees" get their kittens off freeads, gumtree etc, and thus don't really gather information about pedigrees, what to look for and what you should expect (i.e. a GCCF slip with registered parents, numbers, prefixes, a paper showing the pedigree with previous generations names, etc).

For example when I picked up Benji I received the GCCF slip, his pedigree showing his ancestors, his favorite toy, his vaccination informaiton inside a kitten pack that showed his stats on the dates he was taken to the vets i.e. eyes, nose, ears clear, weight etc s I can see how much he has developed since!


----------

